# The Jackal from Thir13en Ghosts Costume - FINISHED



## Master-Macabre

Ok so after 3 years of tweaking this costume I honestly think I've PERFECTED it. About 20 hours of total work went into making this thing. The ENTIRE costume was made/sewn by myself, the entire cage was made and painted by myself, and all the makeup I did myself as well (all 40 minutes of it ). Tell me what you think :laugheton:


----------



## Devils Chariot

nice work there Master!


----------



## paulcav151

*Well Done!*

I love that movie, one of my favorites, and I love your work! Very authentic looking, and creepy as hell! Excellent!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sweet!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I agree - really well done. Cool!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd definitely run from it if I saw it on the streets


----------



## Spooky1

I love it! Great job.


----------



## Warrant2000

I think I poo'd myself... That's freakin scary! You put a lot of work and detail into it, and it will pay off. With some lights, wind, and screaming soundtrack and you'll make them jump out of their skins. Maybe even use the actual soundtrack from the movie?

What did you use for the teeth? I'd like that effect for my zombies this season.


----------



## fick209

Very creepy, great work!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Very nice indeed!

Was wondering where you went....I see you have been working hard.


----------



## Joiseygal

Awesome job it definitely looks scary!


----------



## MorbidMariah

As stated before, HOLY WOW. If you can do this level of work at 15, I cannot WAIT to see what you do by the time you're an old geezer like the rest of us!  hahaha

JUST KIDDING. About me and everyone being Old Geezers. 

But I mean, after a few more years of experience, your level of SCARY creativity will be something to behold!


----------



## joker

Warrant2000 said:


> What did you use for the teeth? I'd like that effect for my zombies this season.


Looks like Dental Distortions

BTW Great Job on the costume!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sweet make-up job, and the cage is really well done... great job!!


----------



## morbidmike

that is an awsome job you have done there congrats


----------



## BRAinDead

A look at this will add to the appreciation of Master Macabre's work:

http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs14/f/2007/022/d/2/Jackal_Wallpaper_by_JackalFanClub.jpg


----------



## scareme

I think you're going to make somebody pee themselves. Good work.


----------



## Joiseygal

I think Master-Macabre's is scarier than the original. Great Job! Thanks for the picture link Dr. Ghastly.


----------



## Revenant

Perfect.


----------



## The Watcher

That is great. I would sure like to take you to Fridays on Halloween. I'll bet we wouldn't have no 45 minute wait!


----------



## Lunatic

I hope that I don't get in trouble with our new moderator Roxy for saying this, but holy **** Master. God damn that is nasty. I love it as well. I love that movie. That is the freakiest creature in that movie. Very nice job. That is going to freak out some kids... and adults... maybe for life!


----------



## Spartan005

Looks absolutely incredible! And I like the colors on the cage better than the original. 
How'd you make it?


----------



## Master-Macabre

*Some funny pics*

Seeing as everyone loved the costume, as well as there were some scary pics, there were also some very hilarious ones I took with my best friends who worked in the haunt with me. We would mess around in between groups and take stupid pictures (some of which I am not willing to release to the public) but I'll show the forum a few of them cause you guys are just that cool  I also helped a bit with their costumes and makeup (they where a nurse and an insane patient at Borehamwood Asylum where Ryan Kuhn, the Jackal, was admitted) and YES they are my best friends and YES they are boyfriend and girlfriend (it was hilarious seeing them go all crazy when a group came and then cuddle in their costumes when the group ran out). Nikki, the nurse, popped out of the curtain in the pictures with a pneumatic gun that shot huge blasts of air at the groups and well Mike the patient just went crazy throughout our set


----------



## Master-Macabre

and just 2 more for laughs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lunatic said:


> I hope that I don't get in trouble with our new moderator Roxy for saying this, but holy **** Master. God damn that is nasty. I love it as well. I love that movie. That is the freakiest creature in that movie. Very nice job. That is going to freak out some kids... and adults... maybe for life!


I got my eye on you now:googly::jol:

Great pictures, MM. It looks like you all had a great time


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

that looks amazing!


----------



## operatingnurse

Nice attention to detail. Your makeup is stunning.


----------



## NytDreams

That's soooo cool! Loved that movie and that ghost was one of the best. Looks like you guys had so much fun.  Keep haunting because I be you're scaring the bejeezus outa people! :zombie:


----------



## funkdaddy

Awesome! I did the Jackal a few years ago on one of my freinds. Your cage turned out great. I know how hard it is to get the cage to look old, real, twisted, and yet be light enough to wear. You have mad skill!!


----------



## scarymovie

Master-Macabre that is the best costume I seen wow!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Those are too cool!


----------



## madmomma

Totally awesome! Great job!


----------



## The Doctor

I am very impressed, very sweet detail work.


----------



## jfoster38122

I have wanted to do that for Halloween since I have seen the movie.
Now I HAVE to do it. Dangit
Where did you get those eyes LOL Jeepers Creepers


----------



## jfoster38122

just ordered the morlock teeth from DD


----------



## drmalefic

Wow, great job, excellent detail. The cage is perfect!


----------



## sickNtwisted

Brilliant costume, the cage looks soo real!!!


----------



## mousee23

Frickin' cool


----------



## PirateLady

great job...very creepy...wouldn't want to meet that in a dark alley.LOL


----------



## Aelwyn

That is TOTALLY amazing! You would scare the **** out of me in a haunt!


----------



## jfoster38122

I got my Morlock teeth from DD a few days ago.
They look great, but the only thing was I had to nuke the beads in a glass of water to get them to melt, but after that all was good and I got them fitted.


----------



## IrishZombie77

i love it! you did a amazing job, i also have a Q. may i save your first pic as reference (i cant find many good pics of the front of him)


----------



## Master-Macabre

IrishZombie77 said:


> i love it! you did a amazing job, i also have a Q. may i save your first pic as reference (i cant find many good pics of the front of him)


Sure thing IZ77 (I couldnt find good pics either so I watched the dvd on my pc, took various screenshot of those like half second frames of him cause Thir13en ghosts does this thing were they strobe images in the ghost attacks, and then cleared them up on photoshop so I had various pics of him from all angles) Also, anyone who wants to use my pics, please let me know before you take them.


----------



## IrishZombie77

Master-Macabre said:


> Sure thing IZ77 (I couldnt find good pics either so I watched the dvd on my pc, took various screenshot of those like half second frames of him cause Thir13en ghosts does this thing were they strobe images in the ghost attacks, and then cleared them up on photoshop so I had various pics of him from all angles) Also, anyone who wants to use my pics, please let me know before you take them.


its such a pain in my butt when they do that too, so i was watching it on youtube (poor quality too) and trying to screen cap that
i surfed the net and found this one wich will help ALOT









But i must ask how did you do the "airholes" cause i might just make circles and sew some silver or coper farbic on the edges


----------



## Master-Macabre

@IrishZombie77
Everyone thinks that the hardest part of this costume was the cage but it wasnt. The hardest part was finding those god forsakenly enormous grommets in his jacket. After tons of thinking and searching at craft stores I ran into "decorative rings" For the life of me I can't find them online but theyre these big plastic rings used for arts and crafts to make stuff like girly belts and those dangling doorway things and stuff. I got them at wal-mart they were like hot pink and stuff. Uber girly. I spray painted them grey and covered in a coat of hot glue as messilly as possible to simulate gnarled metal and then dry brushed with a coat of brown and red acrylic paint to make them look rusty. Hope this helps and good luck, this costumes a B**** to make.


----------



## IrishZombie77

@Master-Macabre

i actualy thought that was the hard part too till i started google-ing alot about it and found a tutorial for it with some foam board and spary paint. (said it takes a few hours at most to make) currently now its his shirt that truly is a pain in my arse to make since i want to make it from scratch (like the material in chefs jackets my mom said) but i found another tutorial to make one out of 2 white button up shirts (i might do that for a small party but on halloween use my much more heavy duty one) currently im on a hunt for eyelets. http://www.cosplaysupplies.com/store.php?p=3033312 << those look about the right size?


----------



## Master-Macabre

Yeah they look pretty good but I wouldnt recommend that threadbanger tutorial. Damn people on the forum should really learn to sew  If you look at my jacket and the actual jackals, theyre identical down to the circular straps on the front. I'm doing the jackal again next year but I really want to absolutely perfect it and I mean movie quality perfect. Gotta save up for a high quality wig and the cage wasn't to my liking and it was heavy so I want to re-make that as well. the jacket is just about perfect so I'll just dye the fabric in tea or something to make it darker.


----------



## jfoster38122

i just grabbed some screenies from YT by pausing the video and doing a print screen then went into PS and saved them as a tiff


----------



## IrishZombie77

oh forgot to ask what material did you use for his jacket? and still a beginner sewer XD just actualy learned how to work a sewing machine (i hand sewed everything before hand, wich took a LONG time) i might save the jackal for a next year one so i can have lots of time to make it right


----------



## Master-Macabre

I believe it was heavyweight 10 canvas....I think  But yeah im almost 100% sure it was #10


----------

